# Bose radio display problem



## oblio211 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new to the board. I have a 2001 Maxima SE. I would say within the past 6 months now my Bose radio's display turns off randomly. It will stay off but I noticed if I flick or tap the display with my finger it will go back on. It isn't the biggest problem but I was curious as to any solutions or ideas. Sounds like maybe a solder or loose wire but figured I would ask. Cheers!

~James


----------

